# Grave stone



## rivrat (Oct 11, 2006)

I just got thru modifing a grave stone I bought from walgreens. I cut out the fake flames and filled in the holes with a flicker bulb and socket.
I'm not very electrically or mechanicaly inclined so I mostly just buy premade props and modify them a little to make them more realistic.

Here is a pic. showing the right side with how it come and then the leftside after I installed the flicker bulb and socket.









Here it is finished and the flicker bulbs on.









rivrat


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

nuthin' wrong with modifying bought props. 
Looks great!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

great idea. I like it.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Not sure how I missed this. Looks great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Very Nice, great job


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You took a store bought and made it your own. I really like it.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Nice


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great Job. I like that alot.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks great to me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great idea!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've modified many a store bought piece, nice idea and looks good.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice job rivrat...my favorite thing to do is to take two or three props and and mesh them together to make one that works for me


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

clever.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Great idea. You took a plane tombstone and brought it to life. Kudos to you.

I love those flicker bulbs.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice job and you know what, I have the same tombstone! I love the idea! (Do you mind if I use it?)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very cool ...looks great, makes it pop.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh, that's lovely. Good job!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

cool!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Rivrat,
Very creative modification, i like it!


----------

